# FEMA ALERT REGION 3 (UN/CDC/Nat'l Guard)



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

What do I make of this? ...is Songstad (retired Senator SD) credible? Is this unusual or really really a heads up people moment scary thing?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REbuE9Ir82E&feature=youtu.be

-scrtcrk


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

They are expecting riots in DC


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

The gay in chief is up to something


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Much of the nation got hammered with deep snow last winter. It may just be that the politicians want the emergency teams fully supplied if it happens again: they do live out there for much of the year!

As for Donald Trump, the guy will do just about anything for more camera time.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Here it we were expecting snow we need folks trained with shovels not select fire AR's . :grumble:Then the funny three day supply of food for that hammering snow storm :smack


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Scary!!! I think I am going to call my family that is military and ask them if the now what is up.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Awww I want a school kit. All we get is sucky DARE shirts. :awh:


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

One of the things mentioned was that there will be no "leave" for military starting Sept 28th. I have a friend coming home around the 23rd of Aug and he is (angry) because they shortened their leave time from 30 days to 20.... This is the only time that's happened in four deployments.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think it is weather related. I think that they want to declare Marshall law and suspend what is left of the constitution. And so much for posse commutates


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I suspect it will be an economic crash, don't know of any other event that they could know of so far in advance-certainly not climate. If it is t3rror1sm, why not take care of it prior to the suspected event? Why only the East Coast? 

Who is the woman speaking on the video? She sounds like the same person who was talking about the FEMA camps which were debunked.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

humm check out the muslum plann for 9 11 march, posted in current event


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

dave1745 i think your are so right:grump:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Would some one please tell me ( us ) how the heck they are funding all this bull-roar----with out some body questioning why . . .?????????

Why have the purse strings -NOT- been thightened...........

OK thats what I thought . . . . .NO BODY has the balls to stand up and say "enough of this BS"..............


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Couple this with the big DHS ammo grab and it leaves one wondering. Oct 1 is a curious date - I could see the heightened security for the 911 anniversary but this is clearly something else.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I think for sure it is some jerk on the internet trying to foster a conspiracy theory by his rudimentary knowledge of some military, FEMA, and HS, logistical information; whether all that is fact or not is as big a doubt as the conclusions about it. I doubt seriously if You Tube will be the Paul Revere of the 21st century. 

Still, it never hurts to be prepared...just don't be scared.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

uhm, the shot of the pharmaceuticals were all veterinary products - that's when the veracity of the video pooped out for me.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

October first is the date registration for Obama Care begins. Do they have to use force?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> Couple this with the big DHS ammo grab and it leaves one wondering. Oct 1 is a curious date - I could see the heightened security for the 911 anniversary but this is clearly something else.


It is not curious at all. That is the end of the year for the federal government. If they do not spend it by then they loose it. At the end of they year they have training and other stuff to be delivered by then so they don't lose the funding. I think this a jumble of many things that have nothing to do with the other.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

The new top secret food additives are about to start turning people into Zombies


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Scoff all you want with your 'zombie' posts but it is a matter of record ( if you would bother to check it out) that our goobermint agencies are on a totally insane purchasing spree.......


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw this on another board this am as well and someone pointed out that the end of the fiscal year is OCT 1st. "They" need to spend every penny of the budget or they will lose it. That being said, I'm not sure where all the "training" falls into that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I had this on my timeline on Facebook about the time this first was posted here and I was seeing it on other timelines.

Yesterday a friend contacted me about not being able to find it.

I searched my timeline all the way back into last November and could not find it. She could not find where she had shared it on her timeline.

Now, I wonder who made it disappear off our respective timelines? And why?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Liberty'sGirl said:


> I suspect it will be an economic crash, don't know of any other event that they could know of so far in advance-certainly not climate. If it is t3rror1sm, why not take care of it prior to the suspected event? Why only the East Coast?
> 
> Who is the woman speaking on the video? She sounds like the same person who was talking about the FEMA camps which were debunked.



Why do you say FEMA camps were debunked.

This is just one of many
And you know he is lying about Terrorist. Who are the "others" future crimes

[YOUTUBE]HkSkQgnEV-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Drink enough of the kool-aid and everything is "debunked"..............


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

My concern wasn't so much the "quality" of the video, as was the message I should take from it (((IF))) the message is legit.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I Googled the date, etc and came up with:

Who knows?
It's been redacted.
October 1st is when unannounced hone searches become legal.
They're really getting prepared for October 15th - Medicare sign up begins for 2014. 

Move on folks - nothing to see here......


----------

